# Congressman Ron Paul on Healthcare



## Blake Bowden (Jun 18, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foXQbmZxWYY"]YouTube - Congressman Ron Paul on Healthcare[/ame]


----------



## LRG (Jun 19, 2009)

We the People not them the government.
Gotta love the son of a Master Mason-Ron Paul.


----------



## JTM (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome.  RP is great.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 21, 2009)

LRG said:


> Gotta love the son of a Master Mason-Ron Paul.



Amen to that.


----------



## Leomarth (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.freemarketcure.com


----------

